# Ferry charges for A frame towed cars. Experiences Please



## guzzijim (May 1, 2005)

Always towed a car on a trailer around Europe before, next year, it 's a car on A frame. 
Have thought about taking car and motorhome with different ferry companys ie.
Speedferries for car and whoever is cheapest for M/H.
Can you just get me any experiences you have had with trariffs etc.


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

Have always pulled a trailer myself upto now, just had an A frame fitted so in the same boat. I usually book through the caravan & camping club and they will look for the sailings that offer trailers / caravans free if you ask them. Certain times of the day or night some of the ferry companies offer this. I got it with sea france last year both ways. A car on an A frame is a trailer just the same.


----------

